# [gelöst] genkernel all - ERROR

## Dunkelangst.org

Hallo Gentoo Gemeinde!

Ich habe mir als Unterstützung zur Gentoo Installation das Buch Gentoo Linux Die Metadistribution von Thomas Scherbaum gekauft. Bis jetzt habe ich mich bis auf Seite 51 durchgearbeitet.

Folgende Schritte der Installation (in der Konsole) sind abgeschlossen, ohne dass mir eine Fehlermeldung aufgefallen ist:

1. Booten einer Gentoo Installations-CD (in diesem Fall natürlich die aus dem Buch); Konfiguration einer Netzwerkverbindung

2. Partitionierung der Festplatte, Formatierung der Festplatte für die Gentoo-Installation

3. Entpacken eines Stage-Archivs

4. Installation des Portage Tree

Bei Schritt 5. (Installation von Kernel-Sourcen, Konfiguration des Kernels und Kompilierung hapert es:

Ich wollte mir nicht selber den Kernel bauen. Ich habe daher den alternativen Weg genommen, den Scherbaum auf Seite 51 vorschlägt: *Quote:*   

> Sollten Sie den einfacheren Weg wählen wollen, genkernel ist Ihre Wahl. Das Skript nimmt Ihnen sowohl die Konfiguration als auch die eigentliche Kompilierung ab und erzeugt einen generischen Kernel, der darauf ausgelegt ist, auf möglichst vielen Systemen zu funktionieren. Ein Großteil der Treiber ist als Modul verfügbar, so dass Sie später zur Laufzeit Unterstützung für zahlreiche Hardware, Dateisysteme und Netzwerkfunktionalitäten nachladen können. Zunächst müssen Sie das Skript installieren:
> 
> ```
> livecd / # emerge genkernel
> ```
> ...

 Die Installation hat IMHO funktioniert. Oder etwa doch nicht? Es treten im weiteren Verlauf folgende Fehler auf: *Quote:*   

> Bereits im genkernel-Paket enthalten sind die Kernel-Konfigurationsdateien, so dass Sie nun direkt von genkernel den Kernel konfigurieren und kompilieren lassen können.

 Hierbei tritt bei mir nun folgende Fehlermeldung auf:

```
livecd / # genkernel all

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: all

* ERRROR: kernel source directory "/usr/src/linx" was not found!

* -- Grepping log... --

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.8

* Running with options: all

* ERRROR: kernel source directory "/usr/src/linx" was not found!

* -- End log... --

* Please consult /var/log/genkernel.log fore more information and any

* errors that were reported above.

* Report any genkernel bugs tu bugs.gentoo.org and

* assign your bug to genkernel@gentoo.org. Please include

* as much information as you can in your bug report; attaching

* /var/log/genkernel.log so that your issue can be dealt with effectively.

*

* Please do *not* report compilation failures as genkernel bugs!

*

livecd / #
```

Mir ist nicht klar, wie ich die Log Datei  /var/log/genkernel.log ansehen kann, um weitere Informationen zu bekommen. Den Vim habe z.B. noch nicht installiert.   :Sad: 

Ich bin für jedwede Hilfe dankbar.

Gruß

DunkelangstLast edited by Dunkelangst.org on Tue Sep 04, 2007 12:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Finswimmer

Mit dem Programm "less" kannst du dir fast alle Dateien anzeigen lassen.

Dir fehlt aber der Link, damit genkernel weiß, welchen Kernel es verwenden soll. Theoretisch kannst du ja 2 oder mehr verschiedene haben.

Du machst nun folgendes:

cd /usr/src

ln -s "Ordner der die Kernel Sourcen enthält" linux

Bei mir mit dem linux-2.6.21-suspend2-r6/ Kernel sieht das zum Beispiel so aus:

cd /usr/src/

ln -s linux-2.6.21-suspend2-r6/ linux

Damit ensteht bei ls -oa: 

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root    25 2007-08-26 13:28 linux -> linux-2.6.21-suspend2-r6/

Tobi

----------

## Dunkelangst.org

Hi Tobi!!

Erst einmal vielen Dank!! 

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dir fehlt aber der Link, damit genkernel weiß, welchen Kernel es verwenden soll. Theoretisch kannst du ja 2 oder mehr verschiedene haben.
> 
> Du machst nun folgendes:
> 
> cd /usr/src
> ...

 Alles klar. Ich würde gerne einen k7 Kernel haben, der ja bekanntlich auf einen AMD Prozessor optimiert ist (sofern ich mich nicht irre). Was wäre da denn ein guter Kernel (exakte Bezeichnung), den ich dort eintragen kann? Mein Prozessor ist ein AMD Athlon XP M Mobile 32 bit aus dem Jahr 2005.

Danke für deine Hilfe!

Gruß

Dunkelangst

----------

## Finswimmer

Unter ls /usr/portage/sys-kernel/ findest du alle Kernel, die du bei Gentoo installieren kannst.

Ich weiß nicht, welcher der beste für den AMD ist, aber die gentoo-sources haben noch ein paar extra Patches drin, die vielleicht ganz sinnvoll sind.

Such dir einen aus, installiere ihn mit: emerge $name -av

Dann sollte er in /usr/src auftauchen und du kannst den Link wie oben beschrieben erstellen.

Tobi

----------

## Dunkelangst.org

Ich hab da einen Fehler gemacht, der irgendwo in den vorherigen Schritten liegt. Ich bin davon überzeugt, weil sämtliche Verzeichnisse, die du mir sagst nicht bei mir existieren. War gestern anscheinend doch zu spät...

Danke dennoch für deine Hilfe!!

Let's try it again... Nein, ich werde nicht aufgeben.   :Cool: 

Gruß

Dunkelangst

----------

## Finswimmer

Es könnte sein, dass der entpackte Portage Baum nicht in /usr/portage liegt.

Du hast doch portage-latest.tar.gz runtergeladen und entpackt? Hast du es danach auch nach /usr/ verschoben mit mv?

Tobi

----------

## nikaya

Der Kernel mit den Gentoo Patches ist eigentlich immer richtig.Damit kann man auf jeden Fall nichts verkehrt machen.Ich vermute mal das einfach das 

```
emerge -av gentoo-sources
```

vergessen wurde.Zu der AMD Optimierung:Der Genkernel "gentoo-sources" funktioniert auch bestens mit AMD Prozessoren.Wenn Du selber noch etwas optimieren möchtest gibt es die Option "--menuconfig":

```
genkernel --menuconfig all
```

----------

## Dunkelangst.org

Hab die Ursache gefunden. Anfängerfehler:

Hab vergessen vorher das Kommando

```
 emerge gentoo-sources
```

 ausführen. Kein wunder das das nicht funktioniert hat...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Danke für eure Hilfe Jungs!

----------

